# How do you duplicate this layout in LR2/Mogrify?



## Neal Jacob (May 7, 2009)

I just started using LR2/Mogrify and am having trouble figuring out how to set up a border/watermark.

Basically, I would like to duplicate the boarder/watermark seen here:

Link

The boarder is actually from ** TWO ** other non-LR programs. If I could just do it in LR via LR2/Mogrify, then life would be so much easier! 

I want the watermark to be scaled down (I believe that's 25% of actual size) and about 75% translucent.  The watermark is in PNG.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 7, 2009)

I don't think the beveled edge or mitered corners are possible in Mogrify.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 7, 2009)

Technically it might be possible to use the 'graphical watermark' setting to apply that whole frame, complete with watermark (as a transparent PSD) over the top of the image.  You'd have to run horizontal seperately from vertical, and always do the same size, but you probably could do it.  Just needs a bit of fiddling.


----------



## Denis Pagé (May 7, 2009)

And to scale by percentage, you have to use PSD...


----------



## Neal Jacob (May 7, 2009)

*Help with LR2/Mogrify settings*

Okay, then does anyone have some settings they like and would care to share?

One of the things that steered me away from LR2/Mogrify was the fact that it isn't a visual interface.  You have to make your settings, then export and if you don't like your outcome, go back and change the settings and export again, etc....

I would also like to make the image so the black (it's black on white) does not become "clear" or "not there"  or 1''% translucent (sorry, don't know the technical term).   I would like the black to stay at the same level of opacity as the white background.  

The file is a PSD.

Thank you


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 7, 2009)

Neal, email me the PSD (including the outer frame) and I'll have a play.  victoria AT victoriabampton (DOT com)


----------



## Neal Jacob (May 7, 2009)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Neal, email me the PSD (including the outer frame) and I'll have a play.  victoria AT victoriabampton (DOT com)



You have mail! 

Thank you Victoria!


----------



## Neal Jacob (May 7, 2009)

VICTORIA ROCKS!!!!!! 

Thank you Victoria


----------



## mbmark (May 31, 2009)

could be nice now to share this info


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 31, 2009)

My current blog post has the basic principles Maciej http://www.lightroomqueen.com/blog/2''9/'5/29/watermarking-with-lightroom-and-lr2mogrify/


----------

